
A first look at RPG: turns out it's not only Role-Playing Games - osopanda
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0548/
======
rpiguy
Applications written in COBOL, RPG, etc. will be around forever because they
offer older coders job security. Ever work at a company run on one of these
systems? Through overstatement of risk and cost, these applications persevere.
Trying to retire one is like laying siege to a fortress.

RPG is a pretty cool language though, I never knew it was directly related to
punch cards. Fascinating.

